# Feedback on business cards?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So I am starting a new little side venture here in CO and these are the new cards. (actually rounded corner business card magnets).

This will not be a conventional ADC company.... i'll only be focusing on a very specific niche in an effort to help ranchers and land owners. Other calls that come in will likely be passed onto other guys in the area.

I'm not even sure the niche is big enough to make a buck, but i think it will open doors to other opportunities in game & land management in the future. I guess we'll see!

Anyway... appreciate any and all feedback on the cards, logo, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

saw it on facebook. I think its a good idea and should atleast help open up some future land oportunities. Good luck man !!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

You need to get a bunch of land rounded up so you can take me out some time ;-)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a worthwhile venture, congrats on the new business. Now get to work!!

I like the cards.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They look great Chris !! Good idea on the fridge magnet. We use them all the time. Regular business cards get crumpled,torn,thrown away etc. Not fridge magnets. Run with it, ya never know until you try.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good eye appeal !

who are you ordering them through ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Good eye appeal !
> 
> who are you ordering them through ?


Thanks! It's what I do for a living.... the cards, and all logo'd gear will be ordered thru us.







My wife is the designer though... i couldn't put something like this together to save my life.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

What do yall get on a batch of them ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They look great Chris, I hope you thanked her properly.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

lucas_shane said:


> What do yall get on a batch of them ?


**EDITED** Will discuss off site.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> $60 / 1000 on the cards. That's for a full color, 2 sided card with thick card stock, and a clear coating. Not your everyday cheapo cards you find from places like vistaprint (and no, we don't put our name on the back of YOUR cards lol). That also includes Nicole doing all of the design and working with you one on one to get it just right.
> 
> Magnets are $120 / 500 and that's full color one side. (a lot less with larger quantities) That's what I am doing with mine. You would be surprised how many guys aren't willing to spend $0.24 on a new customer. I usually hand everyone I meet a handful of magnets, cards, and other promotional stuff with my logo.
> 
> No, we don't make money selling business cards or magnets, but we enjoy working with new people, and hope to earn their business in the future - that's why we do it.


Let see how these fires go and how high my water bill is going to be...lol

I need a batch of the magnets ! BAD !!

Ill send you are suggestion to our facebook business page so you can see what I am talking about. I think there is a pic of our card on there


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are great look'in cards Chris--- I think your ADC site is setup good too.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Those are great look'in cards Chris--- I think your ADC site is setup good too.


Thanks Dave, but you weren't supposed to look at the site yet.







Just started playing with that.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I like it, very professional. Let me know if you're needing shooters.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I peeked at the site too, Very nice. Is that Mattuk walking down the lane ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great looking card. I hope this venture leads to something big for you. I've always wanted to do the same. Good luck


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I peeked at the site too, Very nice. Is that Mattuk walking down the lane ?


Chris I like the cards and the website, I wish you all the very best in your new venture.

Very funny Don!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Chris--- you spilled your guts on facebook about your site and I'm just nosey about what the competipion is up to.lol. Stay up til 3 or 4 in the morning like you usally do and you'll get her finished off. Looks professional though.

Keep Go'in Balls to the Wall............


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Hey Chris--- you spilled your guts on facebook about your site and I'm just nosey about what the competipion is up to.lol. Stay up til 3 or 4 in the morning like you usally do and you'll get her finished off. Looks professional though.
> 
> Keep Go'in Balls to the Wall............


Not sure if Chris is worthy of the term "competition" just yet, Dave. Maybe more like "accessory" or "antagonist" would fit better!









Chris you know I love this. I think you'll be busier than you think in the early going for sure.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Card---Good prices----Chris-------SB*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys....

Dave - calling me competition would be a real compliment if I wasn't stealing all of your ideas, and learning all I know about this stuff from YOU.







So... consider me a partner. I may not know this stuff yet, but I do know marketing and there is a good chance I will get myself in too deep pretty quick. When I do, i'll be blowing your phone up and hopefully delivering you some business too.

I removed my post about what I do, and prices and all that. This site is not about that, and I feel like a fool for such shameless self promotion. That's not why I started this thread at all.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats Chris on your new venture, should be as successful as this Site is.


----------

